# Scaring found on cervix from c-section



## Teddytots (May 18, 2012)

Hi girls, I had a laparoscopy and d&c done yesterday. Dr found scaring on my cervix from my c-section 2 1/2 years ago. He said this caused my cervix to be very tight and would have been a hostile environment for sperm. Dr said he was able to stretch my cervix. Do you think think could be our answer? I was a bit drowsy after surgery so didn't get to ask all my questions.
We conceiving naturally on ds (within 2 months) and have been ttc no.2 for 20 months. Had done 5 months on clomid, 2 iui's and 1 ivf. All failed.
Dr also said there may have been mucus in my tubes as fluid didn't flow through straight away but he was able to push it through. I had my tubes checked lots year and they showed up fine.

Anyone been told anything similar?


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi , I have had 4 sections, and know I have lots of scarring internally, but my fertility issues are tube based, so unrelated.

Just wanted to say, if you have unexplained inferility this time, and failed treatments, the fact that he has managed to reduce the scarign, flush you out and get you ready for ttc again, is a great sign, if he had said afterwards he found nothing, that would have been soul destroying, so although finding issues is not great, it looks positive for you now  - all the best luck for ttc X


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Lots of people get a bfn after lap and d&c as clears it all out!

Good luck!!!

Xxxx


----------



## sarah_86 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,
I'm in a similar situation to you. Conceived my first child with no problems, in fact she was a surprise. I had a c-section too and the Dr thinks I may have problems with scarring and possibly blocked tubes. We've been ttc for over 18 months with no success. My lap is in January so I will be interested to hear how you get on. I have heard of a lot of people conceiving after being 'cleared out' so I will have my fingers crossed for you. I know how hard it is when people keep asking when are you going to have your next one!
Sarah


----------



## Evon (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello ladies thought I would add my positive story.
I conceived my first daughter after 4 months of trying she was an emergency c-section.
Tried for no 2 no joy, Zita west visits, acuputure, diet change so started down assisted route.
I never had a lap but in scans keep saying they thought was scarring.
One natural IUI no joy, IUI with clomid but unfortunately miscarried after seeing heartbeat.
Several more IUIs no joy.
Moved onto ivf - hy done before ivf showed no scarring.
Overjoyed to have my son.
During pregnancy immune issues discovered so ivig done.

I think c-sections cause more problems than we are led to believe.
Although for me it's obvious that it was something else too.

Good luck and hope this may help.


----------

